# Looking for US suggestions



## dutchbuoy (Dec 24, 2014)

We have a guys trip planned for Canada in Sept which seems unlikely. Now looking for other options preferably within a days drive of NE Ohio. Main targets walleye and perch. Not interested in Erie, prefer something more quiet and remote. Doesn't need to fancy, just a good spot to get on some fish in late Sept. Thanks


----------



## Petermkerling (Sep 22, 2014)

Check out Craig lake state park! Don’t let “state park” make you dismiss it. I went on 2 week long trips in May about a decade ago, and will be going up again in a couple of weeks. Reminds me a lot of the boundary waters in MN. Everything is catch and release except walleye and panfish.
Remote rustic camping and there are 2 rustic cabins available for rent.
Multiple lakes in the park are only accessible by hiking in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReelCranky (Apr 3, 2009)

Lake Gogebic in Michigan UP is nice it has cabins and campgrounds on the lake. The fishing is good for walleye, perch and pike. The scenery is pretty good.


----------



## dutchbuoy (Dec 24, 2014)

ReelCranky said:


> Lake Gogebic in Michigan UP is nice it has cabins and campgrounds on the lake. The fishing is good for walleye, perch and pike. The scenery is pretty good.[/QUOTE
> 
> I have been considering Gogebic. Have you ever been there in late Sept?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd be looking around Minnesota, lots of good lakes up there.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Gogebic is land of teeter perch....catch 2 pounders....need to watch though they have slot limits. I would go to the UP and try different lakes each day. Awesome fishing all over up there


----------



## ml1987 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm in the same predicament... we are going to Gogebic tomorrow for a few days. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Post some pics! I think we are doing an ice trip there this year! I heard before wigglers were the ticket up there! Good luck!


----------



## dutchbuoy (Dec 24, 2014)

Scum_Frog said:


> Gogebic is land of teeter perch....catch 2 pounders....need to watch though they have slot limits. I would go to the UP and try different lakes each day. Awesome fishing all over up there


Would you try to stay at Gogebic or another particular area?


----------



## ReelCranky (Apr 3, 2009)

Cant help you much dutchbuoy I have only been there in November deer hunting so we only fished a little bit each trip but caught a few perch and walleye enough for a meal. The guys in the cabins next to us caught walleye from the dock each night. Good luck if you go it is a really nice area.


----------



## dutchbuoy (Dec 24, 2014)

We decided to split up our trip, first half at Gogebic, second half at Lake Michigamme. Hoping to hit a couple other lakes as well. 9/18-9/26. Thanks for the info guys!


----------

